# Firefox - Installationsproblem

## Sabaton

Hallo,

ich bin Neuling in Sachen Gentoo!

Ich habe ein Problem bei der Installation von Firefox wo ich nicht weiterkomme.

Nach

```
emerge --ask firefox
```

habe ich den Eintrag in

```
nano /etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask

# required by www-client/firefox-60.7.2::gentoo

# required by firefox (argument)

>=dev-lang/python-3.6.5 sqlite
```

hinzugefügt.

Danach habe ich wieder

```
emerge --ask firefox
```

und fölgende Meldung bekommen.

```
!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- media-fonts/font-bh-ttf-1.0.3-r1::gentoo (masked by: bh-luxi license(s))

A copy of the 'bh-luxi' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/bh-luxi'.

- sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20190409::gentoo (masked by: linux-firmware no-source-code license(s))

A copy of the 'linux-firmware' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/linux-firmware'.

A copy of the 'no-source-code' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/no-source-code'.

- media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.3-r1::gentoo (masked by: bh-luxi license(s))

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

Was muss ich jetzt genau machen um Firefox installieren zu können?

----------

## mike155

Du könntest folgende Zeile zu /etc/portage/make.conf hinzufügen bzw. anpassen:

```
ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"
```

Siehe:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Installation/Base/de#Optional:_Configuring_the_ACCEPT_LICENSE_variable

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki//etc/portage/make.conf#ACCEPT_LICENSE

Falls das nicht weiterhelfen sollten und/oder noch weitere Probleme auftreten sollten: bitte poste die Ausgabe von

```
emerge --info firefox
```

----------

## Josef.95

Huh vorsicht,

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

ist quasi eine Blankounterschrift für alle Lizenzen - das würde ich so nicht empfehlen. (sorry mike :))

Ich denke es ist besser die Lizenz wenigstens mal zu lesen bevor man sie akzeptiert.

```
!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- media-fonts/font-bh-ttf-1.0.3-r1::gentoo (masked by: bh-luxi license(s))

A copy of the 'bh-luxi' license is located at '/usr/portage/licenses/bh-luxi'.
```

 ^^ Bei diesem Beispiel zb via 

```
less /usr/portage/licenses/bh-luxi
```

 um sie zu lesen.

Und wenn man sie akzeptieren möchte, sie dann via 

```
echo "media-fonts/font-bh-ttf bh-luxi" >> /etc/portage/package.license
```

 zu den akzeptierten hinzufügen.

----------

## Max Steel

Du könntest auch nach https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1096900.html schauen. Vor kurzem wurde der Standard für die ACCEPT_LICENSE geändert.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Du könntest auch nach https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1096900.html schauen. Vor kurzem wurde der Standard für die ACCEPT_LICENSE geändert.

 

Da würde ich eher den News Item auf dem lokalen System nutzen.

Beispiel: 

```
eselect news list

[...]

[22]     2019-05-23  Change of ACCEPT_LICENSE default
```

```
eselect news read 22
```

Das Original ist meistens besser/genauer :)

----------

## Sabaton

Ich habe Gentoo als Gastsystem in VirtualBox am laufen!

Hierfür habe ich mir das VDI von Gentoo 201905 (CLI & KDE Plasma) bei osboxes.org besorgt.

Nach dem booten dieses VDI habe ich zuerst mein Benutzerkonto eigerichtet und das vorhandene von osboxes.org entfernt.

Es ist momentan eine Rohfassung der Grundinstallation wo ich jetzt ohne vorherige Kenntnisse Gentoo erlernen will!

Ich habe die Variable ACCEPT_LICENSE="*" gewählt, was mir für den Anfang genügt.

Nun habe ich bei der Firefoxinstallation ein weiteres Problem:

```
 emerge --ask firefox

[...]

ninja: build stopped: subcommand failed.

 * ERROR: sys-devel/llvm-7.1.0::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   ninja -v -j3 -l0 failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  124:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4545:  Called multilib-minimal_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2845:  Called multilib_foreach_abi 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile'

 *   environment, line 3089:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile'

 *   environment, line 2780:  Called _multibuild_run '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile'

 *   environment, line 2778:  Called _multilib_multibuild_wrapper 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile'

 *   environment, line  649:  Called multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2839:  Called multilib_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3309:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1083:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line 1264:  Called _cmake_ninja_src_make

 *   environment, line  430:  Called eninja

 *   environment, line 1594:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "$@" || die "${nonfatal_args[@]}" "${*} failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-devel/llvm-7.1.0::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-devel/llvm-7.1.0::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-7.1.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-7.1.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-7.1.0/work/llvm-7.1.0.src-abi_x86_64.amd64'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-7.1.0/work/llvm-7.1.0.src'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-devel/llvm-7.1.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-7.1.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-devel/llvm-7.1.0:

 * ERROR: sys-devel/llvm-7.1.0::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   ninja -v -j3 -l0 failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  124:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4545:  Called multilib-minimal_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2845:  Called multilib_foreach_abi 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile'

 *   environment, line 3089:  Called multibuild_foreach_variant '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile'

 *   environment, line 2780:  Called _multibuild_run '_multilib_multibuild_wrapper' 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile'

 *   environment, line 2778:  Called _multilib_multibuild_wrapper 'multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile'

 *   environment, line  649:  Called multilib-minimal_abi_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2839:  Called multilib_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3309:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1083:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line 1264:  Called _cmake_ninja_src_make

 *   environment, line  430:  Called eninja

 *   environment, line 1594:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "$@" || die "${nonfatal_args[@]}" "${*} failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-devel/llvm-7.1.0::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-devel/llvm-7.1.0::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-7.1.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-7.1.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-7.1.0/work/llvm-7.1.0.src-abi_x86_64.amd64'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/llvm-7.1.0/work/llvm-7.1.0.src'

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: dev-libs/icu-64.2

 *  - /usr/lib64/libicudata.so.63

 *  - /usr/lib64/libicudata.so.63.1

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libboost_graph.so.1.65.0 (dev-libs/boost-1.65.0)

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libboost_locale.so.1.65.0 (dev-libs/boost-1.65.0)

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libboost_log.so.1.65.0 (dev-libs/boost-1.65.0)

 *      used by 3 other files

 *  - /usr/lib64/libicui18n.so.63

 *  - /usr/lib64/libicui18n.so.63.1

 *      used by /usr/bin/js52 (dev-lang/spidermonkey-52.9.1_pre1)

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5.11.3 (dev-qt/qtcore-5.11.3-r2)

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libboost_graph.so.1.65.0 (dev-libs/boost-1.65.0)

 *      used by 6 other files

 *  - /usr/lib64/libicuuc.so.63

 *  - /usr/lib64/libicuuc.so.63.1

 *      used by /usr/bin/js52 (dev-lang/spidermonkey-52.9.1_pre1)

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libQt5Core.so.5.11.3 (dev-qt/qtcore-5.11.3-r2)

 *      used by /usr/lib64/libboost_graph.so.1.65.0 (dev-libs/boost-1.65.0)

 *      used by 8 other files

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries

 * IMPORTANT: 3 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES and CONFIGURATION FILES UPDATE TOOLS

 * sections of the emerge man page to learn how to update config files.

 * IMPORTANT: 19 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.
```

Firefox-Info

```

peter@gentoo ~ $ su

Password: 

gentoo /home/peter # emerge --info firefox

setlocale: unsupported locale setting

setlocale: unsupported locale setting

Portage 2.3.62 (python 3.6.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-8.2.0, glibc-2.29-r2, 4.19.27-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.19.27-gentoo-r1-x86_64-AMD_FX-tm-4300_Quad-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:     2041060 total,   1287340 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sat, 22 Jun 2019 11:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: a83d846503fa6f3043e6406dc1ae50e792e3a1e4

sh bash 4.4_p23-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.31.1 p5) 2.31.1

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.28.2-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.15::gentoo, 3.6.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.9.6::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.41.2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.31.1-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            8.2.0-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.0::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.14-r1::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.29-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi activities alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit crypt cups cxx dbus dbux declarative display-manager dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk gtk2 gtk3 handbook iconv icu ipv6 jpeg kde kipi kwallet lcms ldap legacy-systray libkms libnotify libtirpc mad mmx mmxext mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma plymouth png policykit ppds pulseaudio python qml qt5 readline sddm sdl seccomp semantic-desktop spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wallpapers widgets wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse vmmouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="virtualbox" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Wie bekomme ich das Problem gelöst?

----------

## mike155

Bevor Du Firefox installierst, solltest Du erst einmal Dein System fertig einrichten und auf den aktuellen Stand bringen. Vermutlich hast Du ein paar Kapitel im Installations-Handbuch übersprungen und/oder Du hast lange nichts mehr an Deinem System gemacht...

In /etc/portage/make.conf: füge "-march=native an die CFLAGS hinzu (es sei denn, es gibt einen Grund, warum Du es nicht tun möchtest):

```
CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"
```

Deine Locale-Einstallungen stimmen nicht:

```
setlocale: unsupported locale setting

setlocale: unsupported locale setting
```

Schau mal, was in /etc/locale.gen steht. Bei mir steht dort folgendes (nach den Kommentaren/der Anleitung):

```
en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

de_DE ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

Wenn Du etwas änderst, rufe danach

```
locale-gen
```

auf. Danach solltest Du mit

```
eselect locale list

eselect locale set <N>
```

entweder "de_DE.utf8" oder "en_US.utf8" wählen.

2 GB RAM und kein Swap ist möglicherweise nicht genug für MAKEOPTS="-j3", speziell für C++-Pakete. Falls der OOM-Killer zuschlägt: gehe runter auf "-j2" und möglicherweise sogar auf "-j1". Am besten wäre es, wenn Du Dein RAM vergrößern könntest. Falls Du im Folgenden merkwürdige Fehler bekommst: bitte prüfe gleich, ob der OOM-Killer zugeschlagen hat.

Du solltest Dein System aktualisieren:

```
emerge --sync     # oder eix-sync

emerge --update --deep --newuse -av @world

emerge @preserved-rebuild

revdep-rebuild

```

Dabei ist wichtig, dass Du den folgenden Schritt erst ausführst, wenn ein Schritt erfolgreich beendet wurde.

Wechsle auf GCC 8.3

```
eselect gcc list

eselect gcc set <N>
```

Lösche nicht mehr benötigte Pakete

```
emerge --depclean
```

Aktualisiere Konfigurationsdateien:

```
etc-update
```

Schau Dir die News-Items an:

```
eselect news list

eselect news read

eselect news read <N>
```

Wechsle auf Profil 17.1 (default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma). Die Anleitung findest Du im News-Item "2019-06-05  amd64 17.1 profiles are now stable".

Wenn Du so weit bist, kannst Du  den Firefox wahrscheinlich problemlos installieren.

Melde Dich ruhig, wenn Probleme auftreten. Wir helfen Dir dann weiter.

----------

## Max Steel

Meiner Ansicht nach, ist das VDI von osboxes.org ganz nett um das mal kurz zu testen, aber für einen richtigen Einstieg würde ich dir empfehlen den Start mit dem Gentoo.org Handbuch (http://wiki.gentoo.org) durchzuführen. Das Ding erklärt die Dinge auch während der Installation.

Für das Look&Feel ist die Wahl der Distribution längst nicht so maßgeblich wie es gerne getan wird, sondern dafür sind solche Dinge wie die verwendete DE/X-Env, das persönliche befinden und die Wahl der Applikationen maßgeblicher.

Ansonsten, was mike sagt.

----------

## Sabaton

Ich hab vor 2 Jahren es nach dem Handbuch versucht, Gentoo zu installieren.

Hatte aber Fehler eingebaut.

Ich hatte nach dem Booten des Grundsystems englisches Tastaturlayout und als Root einen Schreibschutz!

Das System war unbrauchbar!

Kann mir vieleicht jemand meine damaligen Fehler korrigieren (Downloadlink) bzw. kann man von diesem Grundsystem dann auch auf Plasma aufrüsten?

http://www.imagenetz.de/f0de5b459/Gentoo---Installation-des-Grundsystems.txt.html

Erstmals Danke für eure nette Hilfe!

mfg,

Sabaton

----------

## Sabaton

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Bevor Du Firefox installierst, solltest Du erst einmal Dein System fertig einrichten und auf den aktuellen Stand bringen. Vermutlich hast Du ein paar Kapitel im Installations-Handbuch übersprungen und/oder Du hast lange nichts mehr an Deinem System gemacht...
> 
> In /etc/portage/make.conf: füge "-march=native an die CFLAGS hinzu (es sei denn, es gibt einen Grund, warum Du es nicht tun möchtest):
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Unter Punkt 5.)

```
gentoo /home/peter # eselect gcc list

 [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-8.2.0 *

```

GCC8.3 wird nicht angeboten?

----------

## Max Steel

was dir unter eselect gcc list angeboten wird hängt einfach davon ab welche gcc installiert sind. Das können mehrere sein:

```

$ eselect gcc list

 [1] aarch64-unknown-linux-gnu-9.1.0 *

 [2] arm-linux-gnueabihf-9.1.0 *

 [3] avr-8.3.0

 [4] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-8.3.0

 [5] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-9.1.0 *

```

```

$ eix -e gcc

[I] cross-aarch64-unknown-linux-gnu/gcc [1]

     Verfügbare Versionen:   

     (3.3.6) ~3.3.6-r3^s ~3.3.6-r4^s

     (3.4.6) *3.4.6-r2^s ~3.4.6-r3^s ~3.4.6-r4^s

     (4.0.4) **4.0.4-r2^s

     (4.1.2) *4.1.2^s ~4.1.2-r2^s

     (4.2.4) ~4.2.4-r1^s ~4.2.4-r3^s

     (4.3.6) *4.3.6-r1^s ~4.3.6-r3^s

     (4.4.7) *4.4.7^s ~4.4.7-r2^s

     (4.5.4) *4.5.4^s ~4.5.4-r2^s

     (4.6.4) *4.6.4^s ~4.6.4-r2^s

     (4.7.4) *4.7.4-r1^s ~4.7.4-r3^s

     (4.8.5) 4.8.5-r1^s (~)4.8.5-r3^s

     (4.9.4) 4.9.4^s (~)4.9.4-r1^s

     (5.4.0) 5.4.0-r4^s (~)5.4.0-r6^s

     (5.5.0) (~)5.5.0^s

     (6.4.0) 6.4.0-r1^s (~)6.4.0-r5^s

     (6.5.0) (~)6.5.0-r1^s

     (7.3.0) 7.3.0-r3^s (~)7.3.0-r6^s

     (7.4.0) (~)7.4.0-r1^s (~)7.4.0-r2^s

     (8.2.0) (~)8.2.0-r5^s 8.2.0-r6^s

     (8.3.0) (~)8.3.0^s 8.3.0-r1^s

     (9.1.0) (~)9.1.0^s (~)9.1.0-r1^s

       {altivec awt boundschecking cilk +cxx d debug doc fixed-point +fortran gcj go graphite hardened jit libssp lto mpx mudflap multilib +nls nopie nossp +nptl objc objc++ objc-gc +openmp +pch pgo +pie regression-test +sanitize +ssp systemtap test vanilla +vtv}

     Installierte Versionen: 9.1.0-r1(9.1.0)^s(14:22:56 03.06.2019)(cxx fortran nls nptl openmp pch pie ssp -altivec -d -debug -doc -fixed-point -go -graphite -hardened -jit -libssp -lto -multilib -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -pgo -sanitize -systemtap -test -vanilla -vtv)

     Startseite:             https://gcc.gnu.org/

     Beschreibung:           The GNU Compiler Collection

[I] cross-arm-linux-gnueabihf/gcc [1]

     Verfügbare Versionen:   

     (3.3.6) ~3.3.6-r3^s ~3.3.6-r4^s

     (3.4.6) 3.4.6-r2^s (~)3.4.6-r3^s (~)3.4.6-r4^s

     (4.0.4) **4.0.4-r2^s

     (4.1.2) 4.1.2^s (~)4.1.2-r2^s

     (4.2.4) (~)4.2.4-r1^s (~)4.2.4-r3^s

     (4.3.6) 4.3.6-r1^s (~)4.3.6-r3^s

     (4.4.7) 4.4.7^s (~)4.4.7-r2^s

     (4.5.4) 4.5.4^s (~)4.5.4-r2^s

     (4.6.4) 4.6.4^s (~)4.6.4-r2^s

     (4.7.4) 4.7.4-r1^s (~)4.7.4-r3^s

     (4.8.5) 4.8.5-r1^s (~)4.8.5-r3^s

     (4.9.4) 4.9.4^s (~)4.9.4-r1^s

     (5.4.0) 5.4.0-r4^s (~)5.4.0-r6^s

     (5.5.0) (~)5.5.0^s

     (6.4.0) 6.4.0-r1^s (~)6.4.0-r5^s

     (6.5.0) (~)6.5.0-r1^s

     (7.3.0) 7.3.0-r3^s (~)7.3.0-r6^s

     (7.4.0) (~)7.4.0-r1^s (~)7.4.0-r2^s

     (8.2.0) (~)8.2.0-r5^s 8.2.0-r6^s

     (8.3.0) (~)8.3.0^s 8.3.0-r1^s

     (9.1.0) (~)9.1.0^s (~)9.1.0-r1^s

       {altivec awt boundschecking cilk +cxx d debug doc fixed-point +fortran gcj go graphite hardened jit libssp lto mpx mudflap multilib +nls nopie nossp +nptl objc objc++ objc-gc +openmp +pch pgo +pie regression-test +sanitize +ssp systemtap test vanilla +vtv}

     Installierte Versionen: 9.1.0-r1(9.1.0)^s(14:34:59 03.06.2019)(cxx fortran nls nptl openmp pch pie sanitize ssp vtv -altivec -d -debug -doc -fixed-point -go -graphite -hardened -jit -libssp -lto -multilib -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -pgo -systemtap -test -vanilla)

     Startseite:             https://gcc.gnu.org/

     Beschreibung:           The GNU Compiler Collection

[U] cross-avr/gcc [1]

     Verfügbare Versionen:   

     (3.3.6) (~)3.3.6-r3^s (~)3.3.6-r4^s

     (3.4.6) 3.4.6-r2^s (~)3.4.6-r3^s (~)3.4.6-r4^s

     (4.0.4) **4.0.4-r2^s

     (4.1.2) 4.1.2^s (~)4.1.2-r2^s

     (4.2.4) (~)4.2.4-r1^s (~)4.2.4-r3^s

     (4.3.6) 4.3.6-r1^s (~)4.3.6-r3^s

     (4.4.7) 4.4.7^s (~)4.4.7-r2^s

     (4.5.4) 4.5.4^s (~)4.5.4-r2^s

     (4.6.4) 4.6.4^s (~)4.6.4-r2^s

     (4.7.4) 4.7.4-r1^s (~)4.7.4-r3^s

     (4.8.5) 4.8.5-r1^s (~)4.8.5-r3^s

     (4.9.4) 4.9.4^s (~)4.9.4-r1^s

     (5.4.0) 5.4.0-r4^s (~)5.4.0-r6^s

     (5.5.0) (~)5.5.0^s

     (6.4.0) 6.4.0-r1^s (~)6.4.0-r5^s

     (6.5.0) (~)6.5.0-r1^s

     (7.3.0) 7.3.0-r3^s (~)7.3.0-r6^s

     (7.4.0) (~)7.4.0-r1^s (~)7.4.0-r2^s

     (8.2.0) (~)8.2.0-r5^s 8.2.0-r6^s

     (8.3.0) (~)8.3.0^s 8.3.0-r1^s

     (9.1.0) (~)9.1.0^s (~)9.1.0-r1^s

       {altivec awt boundschecking cilk +cxx d debug doc fixed-point +fortran gcj go graphite hardened jit libssp lto mpx mudflap multilib +nls nopie nossp +nptl objc objc++ objc-gc +openmp +pch pgo +pie regression-test +sanitize +ssp systemtap test vanilla +vtv}

     Installierte Versionen: 8.3.0-r1(8.3.0)^s(16:08:17 15.05.2019)(cxx multilib nls nptl pch pie ssp -altivec -debug -doc -fixed-point -fortran -go -graphite -hardened -jit -libssp -mpx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -openmp -pgo -sanitize -systemtap -test -vanilla -vtv)

     Startseite:             https://gcc.gnu.org/

     Beschreibung:           The GNU Compiler Collection

[I] sys-devel/gcc

     Verfügbare Versionen:   

     (3.3.6) [M](~)3.3.6-r3^s [M](~)3.3.6-r4^s

     (3.4.6) [M]3.4.6-r2^s [M](~)3.4.6-r3^s [M](~)3.4.6-r4^s

     (4.0.4) [M]**4.0.4-r2^s

     (4.1.2) [M]4.1.2^s [M](~)4.1.2-r2^s

     (4.2.4) [M](~)4.2.4-r1^s [M](~)4.2.4-r3^s

     (4.3.6) [M]4.3.6-r1^s [M](~)4.3.6-r3^s

     (4.4.7) [M]4.4.7^s [M](~)4.4.7-r2^s

     (4.5.4) [M]4.5.4^s [M](~)4.5.4-r2^s

     (4.6.4) [M]4.6.4^s [M](~)4.6.4-r2^s

     (4.7.4) [M]4.7.4-r1^s [M](~)4.7.4-r3^s

     (4.8.5) [M]4.8.5-r1^s [M](~)4.8.5-r3^s

     (4.9.4) [M]4.9.4^s [M](~)4.9.4-r1^s

     (5.4.0) [M]5.4.0-r4^s [M](~)5.4.0-r6^s

     (5.5.0) [M](~)5.5.0^s

     (6.4.0) 6.4.0-r1^s (~)6.4.0-r5^s

     (6.5.0) (~)6.5.0-r1^s

     (7.3.0) 7.3.0-r3^s (~)7.3.0-r6^s

     (7.4.0) (~)7.4.0-r1^s (~)7.4.0-r2^s

     (8.2.0) (~)8.2.0-r5^s 8.2.0-r6^s

     (8.3.0) (~)8.3.0^s 8.3.0-r1^s

     (9.1.0) (~)9.1.0^s (~)9.1.0-r1^s

       {altivec awt boundschecking cilk +cxx d debug doc fixed-point +fortran gcj go graphite hardened jit libssp lto mpx mudflap multilib +nls nopie nossp +nptl objc objc++ objc-gc +openmp +pch pgo +pie regression-test +sanitize +ssp systemtap test vanilla +vtv}

     Installierte Versionen: 9.1.0-r1(9.1.0)^s(14:11:00 03.06.2019)(cxx fortran multilib nls nptl objc openmp pch pie sanitize ssp vtv -altivec -d -debug -doc -fixed-point -go -graphite -hardened -jit -libssp -lto -objc++ -objc-gc -pgo -systemtap -test -vanilla)

     Startseite:             https://gcc.gnu.org/

     Beschreibung:           The GNU Compiler Collection

[1] "MSteel" /usr/local/portage/eigen

4 Treffer

```

Daher der Punkt über das Updaten des Systems.

Zu deiner Grundinstallation vorher: ich würde vermuten dass ein falsches Keyword in der /etc/fstab steht, oder eine ungenauigkeit bei der Angabe der Devicenamen oder dateisystemtyps bestehen. Leider ist der Inhalt der /etc/fstab nicht in der TXT-file  :Wink: 

dmesg oder die Ausgaben auf der Console dürften etwas genauere Auskunft geben können.

----------

## mike155

 *Sabaton wrote:*   

> GCC8.3 wird nicht angeboten?

 

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> was dir unter eselect gcc list angeboten wird hängt einfach davon ab welche gcc installiert sind. Das können mehrere sein: 

 

Ich hatte angenommen, dass durch "emerge --sync" und "emerge --update --deep --newuse @world" auch GCC 8.3 installiert wird. 

Leider wird GCC 8.3 durch emerge zwar installiert, aber nicht automatisch aktiviert. Ich sehe bei vielen Usern in der "emerge --info" Ausgabe , dass sie GCC 8.3 installiert haben, aber immer noch GCC 8.2 aktiviert ist. Deshalb hatte ich den Punkt aufgenommen.

@Sabaton: ich verstehe zurzeit nicht, warum GCC 8.3 bei Dir nicht installiert wurde. Du kannst aber auch mit GCC 8.2 weitermachen - überspringe diesen Punkt meiner Liste erst einmal. Bitte denke daran: wenn GCC 8.3 irgendwann bei einem "emerge --update --deep --newuse @world" installiert wird, solltest Du diese Version hinterher auch mit "eselect gcc" aktivieren.

----------

## Sabaton

Um das Soundsystem einzurichten, bin ich hier richtig?

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/ALSA#Installation

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Sabaton wrote:*   

> Ich hab vor 2 Jahren es nach dem Handbuch versucht, Gentoo zu installieren.
> 
> Hatte aber Fehler eingebaut.
> 
> Ich hatte nach dem Booten des Grundsystems englisches Tastaturlayout und als Root einen Schreibschutz!
> ...

 

Oft ist es gut zurück zu gehen und zu verstehen wo der Fehler lag. Bei der Gentoo-Installation kannst du eigentlich immer auch eine Live-CD booten und dich wieder erneuert von außen über das Handbuch in dein System einloggen und Fehler beheben. Weil du da halt Root vor dem Chroot hast.. als auch danach.

Wollte es nur anmerken. Aber oft ist eine neu Installation einfacher. Generell kann man aber fast jedes System über ein Live-System reparieren, es sei denn man hat den Schlüssel für die Crypto-Festplatte vergessen. ;) Aber dagegen hilft auch immer ein verschlüsseltes Backup mit im Tresor hinterlegtem Schlüssel.

Wenn du dir Rust und Co compilieren sparen möchtest, es gibt auch einen firefox-bin, der ist in der Regel etwas schneller installiert aber lässt sich nicht so gut anpassen.

P.s.: Ja Alsa ist für das Soundsystem richtig. Wenn du Gnome3 verwendest halt auch Pulseaudio.

----------

